# Any good humbrol paint schemes reccomended for my sherman



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm making my second sherman soon. I wana go to town on this one and make it look cool (machine gunner on top and cool paint scheme) Anyone know a good humbrol paint scheme for like a north africa scheme, or maybe a 2 colour camo scheme. Oh and where can u buy 1/72 scale mgs for sherman and other tank?


----------

